# Metal Stoners and Potheads



## 907H34D (Apr 27, 2012)

If anybody listens to metal high toking up and would like to meet other metal head smokers this is the place to talk about it.......REAL METAL HEADS lets see how Metal people can get for example my favorite thing to do in a thunderstorm is smoke a bong or bowl and listen to Stormblast by dimmu borgir.


----------



## DunwichHorror (Apr 27, 2012)

Face bongs to this song 
[video=youtube;RS4o37I5dMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS4o37I5dMk[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;tElGPJSkPlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tElGPJSkPlw[/video]

some god damn good stoner metal right there. nola IS THE BEST album to listen to stoned.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Apr 29, 2012)

I get ya man Meshuggah's Catch 33 is amazing after a few smokes, start to finish, one song, 47minutes


----------



## DunwichHorror (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;zj9IAvv32wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE[/video]
Can't go wrong with Sleep


----------



## DunwichHorror (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;XWHplp10kQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQM&amp;feature=related[/video]
Electric Wizard-Dopethrone


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;sAXq2MIHrXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAXq2MIHrXc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;GbNunyoICfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbNunyoICfE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qATwaZTqb54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qATwaZTqb54[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;mE-VP83nBno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE-VP83nBno[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHo6I_AFCzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHo6I_AFCzo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;E92zCs4sWto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E92zCs4sWto&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;FZm2DWfiJ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZm2DWfiJ2E[/video]


----------



## DunwichHorror (May 1, 2012)

ZedsDedBaby said:


> I get ya man Meshuggah's Catch 33 is amazing after a few smokes, start to finish, one song, 47minutes


I prefer Bleed by Meshuggah


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;tXwVf9gS9Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXwVf9gS9Vw&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------

